# mantis physiology



## Fisherman_Brazil (May 11, 2007)

Can anybody kind enough to provide a diagram for the mantis physiology with brief expalination?

Would also be much appreciated if a more systematic reference book can be cited for further study.


----------



## Rick (May 11, 2007)

Here is a good book: The Praying Mantids by Prete, Wells, Wells and Hurd.


----------

